# Yellow Fin Tuna trip Vennise, Louisiana July 24th



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

We have one guy that backed out. We are charting a trip out of Vennice, Louisiana the rooms are paid for July 23rd, and July 24th the trip is with Paradise Outfitters Charter Service, capt. Hunter Cabellero $500 each, that pays for the room for 2nights and of course the Yellow Fin trip. It is five us already and we are all about 30 years of age you can text me at 832 287 0802


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Spot is filled up thanks guys and tight lines to ya!


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

How was the trip in Venice? Any reports?

Thanks,


----------

